# FYI - Cruise Control Malfunction



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Thought I'd post this as a FYI item in that it might just be a "one-off"....

While "cruising" home on the highway Sat. evening past, my cruise control "disengaged". A quick view of the dash showed the "set" light blinking.

Consulting the owners manual on Sunday morning revealed that "if the cruise control malfunctions, the system will disengage and the set light will blink repeatedly". Spot on !! It further recommended having the dealer check it out.

A call to my dealer on Monday morning got me an appointment for today. They were able to replicate the problem at over 100 kph and indicated that the cruise control switch would have to be replaced. Part is on order - will take 7 to 10 days to arrive and they will call me.

Not a major issue - just an annoyance, as I was on a highway trip yesterday and missed the convenience.

Will update when part arrives and is installed....

Cheers = Roger


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Good to know, thanks.

Ryan


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Cruise Control Repair - Update*

While it took several weeks for the part to arrive, it didn't take very long to install :thumbup: 

Initial estimate was 2 hours - job was complete in less than one. 

Obviously no charge - seems to be working fine now.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## ecrase2500 (Dec 31, 2004)

*Could also be dirt or moisture...*

After I took my X-Trail through the mud and water (something I don't plan on doing again soon) I also witnessed the disengaging cruise control and flashing indicator light. After a thorough cleaning under the vehicle with a pressure washer at a coin-op car wash, the problem cleared up. The sensor was likely caked with dirt or somehow affected by moisture, throwing its readings off.

Just another angle to consider when you're off warranty.


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

*This might be a stupid question but............*



ecrase2500 said:


> After I took my X-Trail through the mud and water (something I don't plan on doing again soon) I also witnessed the disengaging cruise control and flashing indicator light. After a thorough cleaning under the vehicle with a pressure washer at a coin-op car wash, the problem cleared up. The sensor was likely caked with dirt or somehow affected by moisture, throwing its readings off.
> 
> Just another angle to consider when you're off warranty.



Why did you have your cruise control engaged when driving through mud and water?


----------



## ecrase2500 (Dec 31, 2004)

*'Cause I like to keep my speed at a steady 93 km/h when mudbogging. Doesn't everyone?*

Actually, it was on the drive home on the highway _afterwards_ that I noticed the temporary malfunction.


----------



## SJK (Nov 4, 2019)

Canada's Far East said:


> Thought I'd post this as a FYI item in that it might just be a "one-off"....
> 
> While "cruising" home on the highway Sat. evening past, my cruise control "disengaged". A quick view of the dash showed the "set" light blinking.
> 
> ...



Hi there.. I know that this is a very old post... but I am facing the same issue with my 2012 Nissan Altima 2.5.

I recently had the transmission replaced as the previous one broke down. The donor car was a US spec while my car is in GCC with gulf specifications. I am facing the same issue that the cruise control stops functioning once the car reaches 100km per hour speed and set light flashes rapidly. My mechanic has a wild idea that the transmission sensor gear might be more or less as it is not a gulf spec but I said that all the cars in the world have the same design so this is ruled out. 

However, you said that changing the switch fixed your problem. Can you guide me which switch you changed? was it the on the pedal or the one on the steering wheel itself? Thanks.


----------

